
HTML5 Rocks has a whole new look - kinlan
http://www.html5rocks.com/en/
======
dangrossman
This site is almost a showcase of things not to do when designing a content
site... inconsistent navigation, surprise interactivity, low contrast
font/background combinations, inconsistent typography, icons thrown all over
the place. I'm sure there's some useful stuff here, but I can't stand to
decipher the navigation and focus on the text long enough to find out.

~~~
Gigablah
Indeed, the noisy background with thin, un-aliased fonts make for a really bad
reading experience.

------
mattlong
Is it just me or does the homepage display noticeable lag when scrolling
up/down? I'm assuming its due to the event handlers that trigger certain
blocks' showing and hiding based on scroll position.

~~~
Fixman
The site works perfectly for me, with Firefox Nightly 13 in Arch Linux.

~~~
aiscott
Works good with whatever the release version of firefox is as well (on osx).
I've noticed for a while now that firefox has _very_ smooth scrolling. Way
better than both chrome and safari on my laptop.

------
jomohke
<http://www.html5rocks.com/en/features/presentation>

The "Try this" demos on this page show features that Firefox supports, yet
they only have "-webkit" prefixed styles so they don't work.

Is the page out of date? Many of the features have been supported since
Firefox 4 according to their own browser support chart.

~~~
paulirish
Ack. Sorry about that; one contributor got lazy. :( Just fixed:
<http://goo.gl/dalkp> Deploy going out soonly.

------
angrycoder
Since everyone hates the site, I recommend entering:

up up down down left right left right b a b a

Then you can shoot the whole site down.

------
thezilch
If it wasn't obvious, some text and/or sections are clickable on that page;
given that everything is "black" and looks alike, there is no delineation of
interactive content.

Something is trying to be really fancy on the page, but I'm not sure it's
worth a 200ms browser-paint event every step of a mouse scroll.

At least, this time, it mostly works in prominent mobile-browsers.

------
mcot2
Ugh, CSS flexbox is such a mess. The new standard which is implemented in
chrome 17 is here: <http://dev.w3.org/csswg/css3-flexbox/>

The old standard which was implemented in previous versions of chrome and IE10
beta is here: <http://www.w3.org/TR/2009/WD-css3-flexbox-20090723/>

Lastly there is a unrelated display: box implemented by mozilla for XUL which
is often confused with the flexbox standards but behaves in some weird ways.
Ssee here: <http://csscurmudgeon.com/2011/11/flexbox-sucks/>

Now we have an HTML5 advocacy site which is openly suggesting that people use
the _old_ webkit implementation and the unrelated mozilla spec based on XUL.

If anything, use the version in Chrome 17, its far better both in terms of
property names and the flex() function.

~~~
paulirish
Been wanting to update the article for a while. At least added a disclaimer
<http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/flexbox/quick/> Hope to provide a real
guide to new flexbox soon.

------
getsat
HTML5 makes my 2560x1440 Chrome window drag a quadcore CPU to its knees. Feels
bad, man.

------
dev_jim
Really harsh on the eyes. There's a reason image backgrounds went out with
MySpace.

------
blocke
Please use a solid color (preferably white) background under all content text,
Thanks.

The site has great content. The new design makes it too hard to read.

------
cgarvey
The navigation font should be thinner, I can still see it a little.

------
dreamdu5t
I wish the design was focused on presenting content instead of "HTML5 IS SO
AWESOME!"

------
ronaldj
I don't like it as much as the old look. The "Or get straight to the tech"
autoscroll thing really messes with you when you are scrolling / reading.

------
upthedale
I wasn't going to comment, as everyone else seems to have already commented
how horrible this looks (and performs).

However, on closer inspection it looks like they've just tried to copy Windows
Phone. There's the obvious big bold tiles, a generic enough idea that I
wouldn't completely attribute it to Metro. However it starts to get
suspiciously similar when you compare the mobile link in the top right of
html5rocks with the more apps arrow to the right of WP7 start screen:
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/55/Windows_Phone_...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/55/Windows_Phone_7.5_Start_Screen.png)

------
NDizzle
Quick, someone pick up gaudyhtml5.com while it's still available.

------
jahmed
The weird dot backgrounds makes the font look terrible.

------
wavetylor
At least it has the Konami code.

------
Fludae
Wow, harsh comments. Apart from navigation being somewhat ambiguous, I thought
this was an elegant app.

~~~
Fludae
Wait. Which site is the new one? The colorful book or the white boxes + image
based background? My comment above is based on the book one.

------
ninjo
Poor Opera never had a chance.

~~~
jacobr
Performs better in Opera than in Chromium for me.

